# Paphiopedilum Lippewunder



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2011)

Today I visit an orchid nursery which sells all their old plants because they will stop breeding (it´s too expensive and time intensive for them).
They have great botanical forms and and a lot of hybrids there, wish I have more space to get them all. 

At the end I bought one of their own hybrids and a Lippewunder for a nice price. The Lippewunder is in full bloom:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 6, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely!!!! 

Which nursery is stopping breeding?


----------



## Lint (Nov 6, 2011)

I went to this nursery as well and I can tell you those pictures are quite deceiving!

It looks like a big flower on a small plant, but in reality it's a gigantic flower on a big plant.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Lucky you! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2011)

That one is excellent!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Which nursery is stopping breeding?


Valerius (Fam. Jäger), in Berlin, Germany.
They only stop their Paph. breeding program.
They created plants like:
http://www.rz-orchideen.de/galerie/original/Paphiopedilum Schloss Sanssouci 06.html
http://www.rz-orchideen.de/Dresden/original/Paphiopedilum Brandenburger Tor.html
http://www.rz-orchideen.de/Dresden/... 'Diamant' x (Paph. Remton x Moonspot) 1.html


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice bloom


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 6, 2011)

Very large looking bloom!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colour especially...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Impressive -- color and form!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2011)

Lint said:


> I went to this nursery as well and I can tell you those pictures are quite deceiving!
> 
> It looks like a big flower on a small plant, but in reality it's a gigantic flower on a big plant.




:rollhappy: LOL!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent flower. Always important to be inthe right place at the right time. Doug


----------

